# Project Xenocide is offering the position of a Lead Sound Designer



## Mad (Mar 21, 2006)

Check out the new sound files in the ad!


----------



## Marsdy (Mar 21, 2006)

Does this position of Lead Sound Designer come with a salary?


----------



## Doug Wellington (Mar 21, 2006)

Marsdy @ Tue Mar 21 said:


> Does this position of Lead Sound Designer come with a salary?


Salary? On an "open source" project??? :lol: 



> "We are an international group of volunteers, working in our spare time to produce a great game."


It's all about the LOVE... :mrgreen:


----------



## Marsdy (Mar 21, 2006)

It was a leading question. If they want volunteers to work for nothing they should say so instead of "advertising a position".


----------



## ComposerDude (Mar 21, 2006)

:neutral:


----------



## Doug Wellington (Mar 21, 2006)

Marsdy @ Tue Mar 21 said:


> It was a leading question. If they want volunteers to work for nothing they should say so instead of "advertising a position".


Heehee, well, I guess I've been around too many open source projects - they all act that way! It's all about the "honor" of defying the "evil empire". I used to think that Mac users were zealots, but then I ran into the linux and oss crowds. And God forbid you should point out the obvious comparisons to the current US administration... :shock: :wink: :lol: 

(Yesterday morning, I got an email from one of our engineers who was home sick - "Did you download Fedora Core 5 yet? It's been out since 9 AM this morning...") :roll:

And then there's the infamous, "Why don't you get rid of that proprietary stuff and use Ardour?" Sigh...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 21, 2006)

Mad @ Sat Mar 11 said:


> We are an international group of volunteers, working in our spare time to produce a great game.



Its right there - volunteers usually don't receive payment for services rendered. The title of the post is misleading though. A "position" usually means a job and jobs usually pay money.


----------



## Mad (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm very sorry if we didn't follow conventions used on this forum. 
We deliberately chose "position" to point out, that this "job" involves more then just one hour in the week. I have to admit, this is without payment, but we all take this very serious, and people who get to lead a department are normally investing about eight to nine hours a week.


----------



## Doug Wellington (Mar 21, 2006)

Mad @ Tue Mar 21 said:


> I have to admit, this is without payment, but we all take this very serious, and people who get to lead a department are normally investing about eight to nine hours a week.


May you continue to hold on to your oss enthusiasm! :smile:


----------



## Mad (Mar 22, 2006)

Doug Wellington @ Wed Mar 22 said:


> May you continue to hold on to your oss enthusiasm! :smile:


 :smile: Well, I'm pretty sure we will. The project was established 2002, and is still growing very strong. I should point out, that, since a lot of our senior members have jobs in the IT industry, we are organized and work like a commercial project. 
Several of our members have gained jobs in larger companies like EA because of their engagement in Project Xenocide. So there never is a lack of motivation. :smile:


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 22, 2006)

hey there mad,

i think this would happen in this thread, so just to clarify 

most of these people on this forum are paid sound designer and composer. so they do that to make their living.

if they read "position", it means that there is a paid job position available.

as for the people who come out of the mod or open project scene, like me :D, i understand that you are just looking for a guy to support and provide the game or project, but if you write a thread like this is a pro forum, then there is a chance of missunderstandings 

i definitely don't wanna say, "hey, we are all pros, we are soo damn good our asses are golden and we don't work without money" ... definitely not. we are nothing better than other composers who are involved in hobby projects. there are quite a few good composers out there who work for free but sooner or later all those guys get jobs and start to work in the industry. basically like the same as with 3d modelers, skinners, etc.

but i just should mention that there is a great chance of getting attention of big companies for those who are involved in such projects.

of course there is no salary paid during the project, but i know a lot of people who get big jobs and big companies - and not just a few.

i personally stopped working in the modscene, because either the projects fail, like sadly 90% of them always do (of course, the devs say, "no, not we, we will make it til the end" .. a few days later the forum is gone )

or people got involved in private stuff, more work in their real jobs etc. and it slowly dies. other developers start kicking out members like hell and then wonder why it takes so long to finish their projects.


----------



## Mad (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Waywyn! :smile: 
We thought pros might be interested, because our former head of sound is a pro as well. But, ok, the formulation wasn't appropriate, I see this now, and I'm sorry.
Well, and to the 90% failing thing... There are this 10% of projects who make it. And that's why I pointed out that Xenocide exists since 2002. We have had a lot members coming and going, but the project stays vivid. If I can interest any of you to have a look at our forums, you will see that there is, and there always has been a lot of activity. 
I honestly think we have crossed the point where a project just dies away.


----------



## Ed (Mar 22, 2006)

Waywyn @ Wed Mar 22 said:


> "hey, we are all pros, we are soo damn good our asses are golden .



Well, my ass is golden.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 22, 2006)

yes i know, that's why i wrote it.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Mar 22, 2006)

In spite of this project does not pay anyone it seems to be very serious one , even for the fact that it does not hurt our copyright like the other payed purposal made in this forum!!!
I agree that 90% (or even more) of the non payed projects does not get to the final point but this one , at least seems , to make part of the 10% :wink: !!!
Mad , do you have or plan any deferred pay contract for the composer and all the rest???


----------



## Mad (Mar 22, 2006)

leogardini @ Wed Mar 22 said:


> Mad , do you have or plan any deferred pay contract for the composer and all the rest???


Thanks for your interest in Project Xenocide leogardini!
Project Xenocide is strictly non profit orientated. Our License prohibits making the Project, or any of its intellectual property, commercial. 
For this reason, a deferred contract does not exist nor is planned for any of the developers. There is merely no demand nor sense for us to have anything like it.
However, the license does not prohibit the developers to from make profit from their own unique contributions.


----------

